# Mas bet ko....



## neealio

Hello i saw something on facebook that said "Mas bet ko damit ng mga lalaki!" 

I think its slang right?

Does it mean "it suits me better?" or parang "mas bagay ko damit ng mga lalaki?"


----------



## Lovestotravel

neealio said:


> Hello i saw something on facebook that said "Mas bet ko damit ng mga lalaki!"
> 
> I think its slang right?
> 
> Does it mean "it suits me better?" or parang "mas bagay ko damit ng mga lalaki?"



Yes it's a slang. Often used by gays or girls.


----------



## neealio

Lovestotravel said:


> Yes it's a slang. Often used by gays or girls.


Thanks but what does it mean? haha


----------



## Lovestotravel

Mas bet ko - I prefer this over this ...(If you are a straight guy, avoid using this expression as they might get the wrong impression that you are a gay. However it is good that you understand what it means.
Mas bet ko damit ng mga lalaki!" - I prefer guys clothes.
if you meant "it suits me better" - mas bagay sa akin
Mas bagay sa akin ang kamiseta/t-shirt na ito - This shirt suits me better.


----------

